# Neuer PC gesucht



## RoTTeN1234 (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

da mein aktueller Rechner schon 8 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und dementsprechend zu nahezu nichts mehr zu gebrauchen ist und zudem meine uralten Festplatten langsam aber sicher über den Jordan stiefeln, wollte ich in nächster Zeit mal einen neuen PC anschaffen. Da kam mir doch die Idee dort zu schauen, wo ich den jetzigen PC damals auch gekauft, bzw zusammengestellt habe und siehe da es gibt einen aktuellen Prospekt bei ARLT. Ich bin leider nicht mehr ganz auf dem laufenden was verbaute Teile angeht und habe leider auch nciht mehr die Zeit dazu mich damit zu beschäftigen. Da ich nun weiß, bzw gehört habe, dass besagte Kette äußerst teuer geworden ist, muss ich halt da schon mal nachfragen. Vorteil wäre die mir entgegenkommende Finanzierung. Auf einmal kann ich den PC momentan nicht zahlen. So nun zu den beiden im Prospekt angebotenen PCs, die ich ins Auge gefasst hatte. Eine Meinung dazu wäre mir wichtig, aber bitte kein Ding a la "Von verschiedenen Quellen bestellen und selber bauen". Die Quelle sollte die gleiche sein und wie gesagt eine Finanzierung ermöglichen. Die beiden PCs liegen ungefähr im Budget:

ARLT Mr. Gamer HD 6950 | ARLT Computer

und

ARLT Quattro Power Station GTX 560 | ARLT Computer

Taugen diese Konfigurationen überhaupt was und wie sehr sind sie überteuert?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2012)

Der mit der AMD 6950 wäre für Spiele deutlich besser.


Was Du auch machen kannst: zb hardwareversand.de baut PCs für 20€ nach Wunsch zusammen, gehört bei den Einzelteilen eher zu den günstigeren Shops und hat auch eine Finanzierungsmöglichkeit. Für 750€ kriegst Du dann einen Intel Core i5-3450 (170€), ein passendes Board (ca 70€), eine AMD 7850 OC (230€), passendes Netzteil (50€), Gehäuse (30-50€), 1000 GB HDD (80€), 2x4GB RAM (45€) und DVD-Brenner (20€) - ich hab als Anhang mal nen PC bei hardwareversand.de zusammengestellt, der kostet 737€ MIT ZUsammenbau, dann noch 4-5€ Versand.

Der PC wäre schon ein gutes Stück stärker als die PCs bei ARLT, allein weil die Graka merkbar stärker ist als die 6950, aber auch die CPU bringt einiges im Vergleich zu dem FX-4100 AMD-Prozessor und auch mehr als der "kleinere" Intel in dem zweiten PC, dessen Grafikkarte wiederum WEIT unterlegen ist im Vergleich zu einer AMD 7850 OC. 


Wegen der Finanzierung im Allgemeinen: wieviel pro Monat kannst Du denn aufbringen? Wenn ein Shop für zB 10% finanziert, dann ist es nämlich oft billiger, wenn Du einfach nen Dispokredit wahrnimmst. Beispiel: 750€ mit 10% Zins auf 1 Jahr => macht 75€ Zinsen, also 825€ zu zahlen in 12x69€ Monatsraten. Wenn Du aber jeden Monat sagen wir mal 100€ aufbringen kannst und einfach Dein Konto überziehst für 15% Dispozins (was schon extrem hoch wäre):

Juli: -750€ => 15% * 750€ durch 12 (weil es ja nur ein Monat ist) = 9,40€ Zinsen
Aug: -650€ => 8,15€ Zinsen
Sep: -550€ => 6,90€ Zinsen
usw.
Februar: -50€ => 0,65€ Zinsen

Macht zusammen nur 40€ an Zinsen, und wenn Du pro Monat oder auch nur zwischendurch mal mehr Geld zurücklegen kannst (ggf auch Geburtstag oder Weihnachten), dann bist Du früher aus dem Minus, zahlst also nochmal weniger Zinsen. UND 15% Zinsatz ist eh schon hochgegriffen, bei zb 12% sind es satt 40 nur 32€ Zinsen. Und wenn Du immer am Monatsanfang ein Gehalt oder so was bekommst, bist Du ja noch nicht mal den ganzen Monat den jeweiligen Betrag im Minus, zahlst also auch weniger als in meinem theroretischen Beispiel.

Ach ja: auch wenn Du nur 70€ und keine 100€ pro Monat zurücklegen kannst, also nicht mehr als die Rate bei 12 Monaten Finanzierung sowieso wäre, zahlst Du nur 55€ Zinsen bei 15% Dispozins, bei 12% nur 44€, obwohl Du Dein Minus insgesamt länger abzahlen musst.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (6. Juli 2012)

Hach ich könnt dich grade knuddeln  Vielen lieben Dank für diese Antwort.Und so schnell. Find ich echt super. Ja das mit der Finanzierung hatte ich mir ähnlich überlegt, auch wegen Gehalt und etwaigen "unberechenbaren" Einkünften (Geburtstag etc) 

Nochmal vielen Dank.

Edit: Achja auf das Teil wirds hinauslaufen, weil ich mir dann sogar noch nen Monitor leisten kann  Ich bin echt sprachlos angesichts der netten Hilfestellung


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (25. Juli 2012)

Hey ich meld mich an der Stelle nochmal, denn offenbar ist die OC Variante der Sapphire ausverkauft und nicht lieferbar (auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben). Gibt es da eine gute Alternative?


----------



## svd (25. Juli 2012)

Gut macht sich auch die DD im Körbchen.

Die XFX HD7850 mit dem Double Dissipation Kühler ist auch eine leise Karte. die 975M Version wäre zwar die schnellere gewesen, aber komentan sind wohl bei allen Grafikkarten die besonders schnellen und leisen Modelle vergriffen.
Versteh ich nicht, gibt's derzeit überhaupt was spielenswertes?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2012)

Nimm halt die nicht-OC, die ist etwas schwächer, dafür dann auch günstiger - und ein RIESENunterschied isses auch nicht. Dann haste halt 42 statt 44 FPS 

Oder direkt eine AMD 7870 nehmen ^^


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (25. Juli 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nimm halt die nicht-OC, die ist etwas schwächer, dafür dann auch günstiger - und ein RIESENunterschied isses auch nicht. Dann haste halt 42 statt 44 FPS
> 
> Oder direkt eine AMD 7870 nehmen ^^


 

Hab ich dann auch gesehen... ^^ Aber hey die verdammte 2 FPS !!!  

Ne habs denen jetzt so geschrieben, hoffe die ändern es einfach.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (9. Oktober 2012)

So liebe Freunde, da ein Kollege von mir ebenfalls einen PC braucht, haben wir uns mal hingesetzt und ein wenig gebastelt. Bisher ist es im Prinzip der gleiche wie oben mit Ausnahme der Grafikkarte. 
Der Gesamtpreis beträgt momentan 692,81 €. Ein optisches Laufwerk wird nicht benötigt.
Wir wollten fragen, ob man mit einer Investition von 100 € mehr spürbar etwas rausschlagen kann?
Hier mal ein Screen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2012)

Sieht gut aus - aber die Grafikkarte müsste doch auch etwas günsitger geben ^^

Als Grafikkarte vlt auch woanders eine AMD 7950 bestellen, hier bei Caseking zB Caseking.de   die ist auch übertaktet und ca 5-10% schneller als eine normale 7950, und das sind mit Versand dann nur ca. 25€ mehr als die 7870 OC bei hardwareversand.de, und es gibt noch Sleeping Dogs als Spiel (downloadcode) mit dazu. Hier ein Test der Vorgängerversion, die haben die wohl nochmal überarbeitet (die bei caseking ist die X-Edition V3) VTX3D Radeon HD 7950 X-Edition im Test - HT4U.net  die 7970 ist demnach wiederum nur 10% besser, die würde ab ca 330€ kosten. 

Ansonsten vlt noch ne SSD für windows einbauen - Smasung 830 oder crucial m4 oder auch eine kingston V+ 200 mit 60/64 oder besser 120/128 GB


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (9. Oktober 2012)

Was würd ich nur ohne dich machen  Vielen vielen Dank


----------

